# Does anyone know what this is ??



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

What, we playing "what is this thing" 
Its a light fixture.
what do i win
ibtl


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

It appears to be a light fixture that is missing parts, or do you have the rest of the fixture?

The two white ceramic pieces are the sockets the lamp goes into.

The missing lamp could be a 300 watt, T3, quartz halogen bulb.

There should be some printing on the ceramic socket that will indicate the Watt ratings of the sockets, which should not be exceeded.

Personally, I would replace the entire fixture, unless you have the rest of the fixture and really like it.

Quartz halogen bulbs get very hot.

If you do decide to keep the fixture, when replacing the bulb, avoid getting the oils from your fingers on the bulb.

Any moisture on the bulb could result in damaging the bulb when you turn it on.

Try and use a soft tissue to handle the bulb.

Turn off the power to the fixture prior to attempting to change the bulb, the bulb will get hot very fast.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

